# Chew On This



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

What a bunch of fine pius people we have here. Kim's mom is dying of cancer, a sister in the hospital and people like MONOMER feel the need to play savior of the world. We aren't talking about a celebrity surrounded by bodyguards and endless supplies of cash, we're talking about an ordinary person going through hell and some of you are just flat out disgusting in your behaviors.

Don't give me any crap about saving the Golden race and other ********, you may love dogs but you sure hate people. You remind me of those old lynchmobs that use justice as an excuse to lash out at people you couldn't stand up to on your own.

And shame on those that did NOTHING. As long as it isn't happening to you then you stay neutral right?

And you Monomer, you can hide behind a keyboard all you want and play Jesus but your REAL persona as a small, insignificant bitter little man shines like a bright beacon on the tallest hill. You wouldn't last 5 seconds in the real world pulling the **** you do on line.

I hope none of you ever find yourselves in a tough spot with a lynchmob on your tail.

* Joe, delete my account and my pics. I have NO time in my life for this.*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry you feel that way Ant. I really like seeing your posts and your pictures of the general. Besides isn't that what this forum is all about?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant said:


> What a bunch of fine pius people we have here. Kim's mom is dying of cancer, a sister in the hospital and people like MONOMER feel the need to play savior of the world. We aren't talking about a celebrity surrounded by bodyguards and endless supplies of cash, we're talking about an ordinary person going through hell and some of you are just flat out disgusting in your behaviors.
> 
> Don't give me any crap about saving the Golden race and other ********, you may love dogs but you sure hate people. You remind me of those old lynchmobs that use justice as an excuse to lash out at people you couldn't stand up to on your own.
> 
> ...


Kim, my thoughts are with you and your mom, my dad was just dx with something bad. take care of yourself, if you need to talk, i'm here. Ant, please dont leave, you have helped with Roxy's thyroid problem and have always made me laugh, Denise


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ant I hate to see you leave. I'll miss you and George.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Kim, my thoughts are with you and your mom, my dad was just dx with something bad. take care of yourself, if you need to talk, i'm here. Ant, please dont leave, you have helped with Roxy's thyroid problem and have always made me laugh, Denise


Denise I am sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't leave Ant, love seeing George grow up, just ignore the soap's going one here.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Monomer has been an integral part of this forum, is honest and I trust him. I don't want to see you go, but its up to you to decide if this forum is a fit or not.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I honestly can't believe you would let this run you off.....you of all people....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I've always enjoyed your posts and I will hate to see you leave, but I disagree with your assessment of Monomer. He's got nothing to do with Tyrone Township, which is where her real problems are coming from. The township is capable of putting her out of business because she's operating in an area that is not zoned for business. GRM has more than 7 dogs, this means she must have a commercial kennel license. Apparently, she is ready to take this to a federal court, but none of this has to do with Monomer. If you want to get mad at someone, someone that is really threatening her, then call the phone number Monomer gave for Tyrone Township. I agree that she is dealing with health issues in her family and that is more than enough for any person to take, but it is Tyrone Township that has the ability to run her out of business, not Monomer, and Tyrone Township is pursuing this issue despite the fact that her mother and sister are ill. This little board is insignificant as far as the future of Gold Rocks goes, but if she loses her court case, that is a much bigger problem. And once again, the township is not saying she is abusing her dogs, they are saying she's operating in an area not zoned for business. There is nothing new about the questions regarding her clearances, that's been showing up here and there on this forum and people have already made their minds up as to what they want to believe. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am a little surpised myself Ant. I know you have supported GRM and you have every right to do so as you feel you should. But critizing people because they don;t join in the discussion of it??? I mean really???? Some of us have been in these crappy threads too many times and just want to stay out of it. But if it is something you feel that strrongly about I have enjoyed knowing you and will miss the wisecracks and the pics of that gorgeous General.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Monomer has been an integral part of this forum, is honest and I trust him. I don't want to see you go, but its up to you to decide if this forum is a fit or not.


You know I too like and respect Monomer and I've learned a lot from reading his posts here and at CG. 

I have no problem with what he reported to this forum whatsoever. It is a golden site after all and it's Goldens and our love of them that brings us here. 

The problem I have with your post Ant is your irrational rage towards Monomer. All he did was report his findings. So what. 

And don't lay the guilt trip about GRM and her mother and sister. While unfortunate, it has no bearing on anything I read about what has transpired. My wife suffers more than anyone will ever know, everyday, with Multiple Sclerosis, but we carry on and live our lives the best we can. 

Your argument is weak and portrays you as the bitter one here, not Monomer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

McSwede said:


> And don't lay the guilt trip about GRM and her mother and sister. While unfortunate, it has no bearing on anything I read about what has transpired. My wife suffers more than anyone will ever know, everyday, with Multiple Sclerosis, but we carry on and live our lives the best we can.


I understand...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I am a little surpised myself Ant. I know you have supported GRM and you have every right to do so as you feel you should. But critizing people because they don;t join in the discussion of it??? I mean really???? Some of us have been in these crappy threads too many times and just want to stay out of it. But if it is something you feel that strrongly about I have enjoyed knowing you and will miss the wisecracks and the pics of that gorgeous General.


I agree Hooch. I couldn't join in on this, because I can't join in on something I don't know anything about. I don't know who is right/wrong. It is not my place to make judgment on something I know nothing about. Besides, I have enough drama in my life, I come here to get away from it all.:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with Hooch and Bentley & Bailey. I know absolutely nothing about breeding or anything else that is going on with her, so there is no way I'm going to bash of defend. And I do like to stay neutral, I have enough drama with 2 teenagers in the house......


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Joe, delete my account and my pics. I have NO time in my life for this.*[/quote]


bye-bye


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ant said:


> And shame on those that did NOTHING. As long as it isn't happening to you then you stay neutral right?


Ant, sorry you feel the need to leave, I really enjoyed you and the General. 
My stand in this is that I have no stand. I feel no shame in staying neutral because I am not going to make judgments about something I know NOTHING about. If I had the time to research this situation from A to Z then I would be able to give my opinion to anyone who cares. But I don't, so I can't. It doesn't mean I don't care.
I love dogs. I have had heartache with both my parents. This whole situation is just sad.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, there are people on this forum who DO NOT like drama.....shocking i know. 

I've already stated that i will remain neutral in all this mess, because i refuse to make judgement on something i know nothing about. It isn't my place or anybody elses place to make assumptions when *NO ONE* besides KIM knows the whole story. 

Have a nice life.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

McSwede said:


> You know I too like and respect Monomer and I've learned a lot from reading his posts here and at CG.
> 
> I have no problem with what he reported to this forum whatsoever. It is a golden site after all and it's Goldens and our love of them that brings us here.
> 
> ...


You have said it extremely well.

Ant, you are the most irrational person I have ever met in a forum and I am just glad that I don't have to encounter that type of rage face to face. I, for one, will not miss you at all. Who's grandstanding now???

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I will miss you Ant and hearing about the general's antics. I for one LOOK for your posts, they usually brighten my day. Reconsider?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate to see people leave because of stuff like this. I hope you reconsider and stay. I've been here for several months and I've always liked that you express what you feel. There's no shame in that. I also can feel your passion for your golden boy and I love it! You are devoted to him and there's no doubt about it. I also stayed out of this mess only because I know nothing about it and I didn't think it was fair to offer an opinion on something I know nothing about. However, I see your point completely because I *do* feel like Kim was unfairly viewed by some. How can anyone on an internet forum know ENOUGH about what's going on to say anything? Newspaper articles? Right, cause we all know everything we read is gospel.:doh:In my own opinion, unless someone has been there and seen her books and records, attended the town meetings with her, and has spent alot of time with her and her pups, they _*just couldn't*_ know enough about this situation. So I hear what you're saying. I just don't think you should let this take you away from a forum that you enjoy, and people who enjoy hearing from you and seeing pics of your sweet boy. Sit. Stay.


----------



## goldenpapa (Sep 15, 2007)

I post very LITTLE almost NEVER because of this kind of stuff. I enjoy coming in here and reading and looking at pictures but don't want to get caught up in people telling me that I'm no good just because they don't agree with my point of view. I have read through a lot of this stuff and understant Mr. Ant's turmoil - GRocks is not the FIRST person to be harrassed and beaten by people on this forum. I remember recently a very innocent woman being the brunt of a cruel joke because of her so called "useless posts" which ultimatly led to a banning of another person because she "helped them out" and fessed up, and that is all ok with everyone to hurt someone that meant no harm. Seems to me as an innocent by-stander that some people feel it's THEIR way or the Highway and IF someone in "good standing" on the forum reports things then it is TRUE. How sad very sad that people on this forum just LOVE to bash their own members and NOT support them when they need it most. As others have noted - just because you read it here does NOT make it true. Just like self professed EXPERTS are probably experts in their minds only but because of the internet, PEOPLE believe them. I'd really love to see how many people on here actually DO all that they say they do. 

In closing I must say that I sure am glad that none of you are MY FAMILY because I'd hate to be in a tight spot waiting for one of you to help me out. Oh, you'd help me out - right out the door.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

goldenpapa said:


> I post very LITTLE almost NEVER because of this kind of stuff. I enjoy coming in here and reading and looking at pictures but don't want to get caught up in people telling me that I'm no good just because they don't agree with my point of view. I have read through a lot of this stuff and understant Mr. Ant's turmoil - GRocks is not the FIRST person to be harrassed and beaten by people on this forum. I remember recently a very innocent woman being the brunt of a cruel joke because of her so called "useless posts" which ultimatly led to a banning of another person because she "helped them out" and fessed up, and that is all ok with everyone to hurt someone that meant no harm. Seems to me as an innocent by-stander that some people feel it's THEIR way or the Highway and IF someone in "good standing" on the forum reports things then it is TRUE. How sad very sad that people on this forum just LOVE to bash their own members and NOT support them when they need it most. As others have noted - just because you read it here does NOT make it true. Just like self professed EXPERTS are probably experts in their minds only but because of the internet, PEOPLE believe them. I'd really love to see how many people on here actually DO all that they say they do.
> 
> In closing I must say that I sure am glad that none of you are MY FAMILY because I'd hate to be in a tight spot waiting for one of you to help me out. Oh, you'd help me out - right out the door.


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

goldenpapa said:


> I post very LITTLE almost NEVER because of this kind of stuff. I enjoy coming in here and reading and looking at pictures but don't want to get caught up in people telling me that I'm no good just because they don't agree with my point of view. I have read through a lot of this stuff and understant Mr. Ant's turmoil - GRocks is not the FIRST person to be harrassed and beaten by people on this forum. I remember recently a very innocent woman being the brunt of a cruel joke because of her so called "useless posts" which ultimatly led to a banning of another person because she "helped them out" and fessed up, and that is all ok with everyone to hurt someone that meant no harm. Seems to me as an innocent by-stander that some people feel it's THEIR way or the Highway and IF someone in "good standing" on the forum reports things then it is TRUE. How sad very sad that people on this forum just LOVE to bash their own members and NOT support them when they need it most. As others have noted - just because you read it here does NOT make it true. Just like self professed EXPERTS are probably experts in their minds only but because of the internet, PEOPLE believe them. I'd really love to see how many people on here actually DO all that they say they do.
> 
> In closing I must say that I sure am glad that none of you are MY FAMILY because I'd hate to be in a tight spot waiting for one of you to help me out. Oh, you'd help me out - right out the door.


I am so sorry you feel that way. There are (really) a lot of good people on this forum that do exactly as they say on here they do and have a lot of knowledge about the Golden breed to share. I can see where you got a bad taste in your mouth as there has been lots of controversy here lately. Please, don't think we are ALL bad!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of us stayed "out" of those threads on the pure thought of not "feeding" it. Bet some even PM her with support. Yet others not into the whole breeding thing, and not being experts, and not having any info on the subject, just simply stayed out of it.
Sorry if you feel you and the General have to leave. Your knowledge and wit was quite a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I agree Hooch. I couldn't join in on this, because I can't join in on something I don't know anything about. I don't know who is right/wrong. It is not my place to make judgment on something I know nothing about. Besides, I have enough drama in my life, I come here to get away from it all.:


Yup, exactly, and I come here to escape too


----------



## goldenpapa (Sep 15, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I am so sorry you feel that way. There are (really) a lot of good people on this forum that do exactly as they say on here they do and have a lot of knowledge about the Golden breed to share. I can see where you got a bad taste in your mouth as there has been lots of controversy here lately. Please, don't think we are ALL bad!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Oh I'm so sorry if I implied (and I did as I read back) that ALL people on here are bad, I do not - if I did I wouldn't even come into the forum. I believe there are a LOT of good people here but it seems that many many of them are leaving one by one, announced or unannounced and that speaks volumes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

McSwede said:


> And don't lay the guilt trip about GRM and her mother and sister. While unfortunate, it has no bearing on anything I read about what has transpired. My wife suffers more than anyone will ever know, everyday, with Multiple Sclerosis, but we carry on and live our lives the best we can.


Have to agree here... my partner has a horrible disease and we watch our friends die of it routinely... that doesn't mean it'd be okay for me to mass produce dogs without clearances or mean that I shouldn't obey my township's animal laws. Not saying Kim is doing those things, I'm done arguing that... but the point is, having personal tragedy is not related to how one practices the breeding of Golden Retrievers or obeys the laws of one's home town.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In addition, Ant has loudly expressed distaste for people who post about leaving. Yet he posts in a thread, then creates a new thread to do just that.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Monomer is been on this board for a very long time, long before many of you were and I can say he is not at all what many have said he was. He is a very caring person that has a special place in his heart for dogs. I do not know Monomer personally, but I've seen enough of his posts to know the kind of man he truely is and I go back aways with him so have seen pretty much alot of it.

I would have to agree with the issue of the guilt trip being laid down, this is a golden retriever board and as much as my heart goes out to those that are going through rough times right now, as mentioned it was not the bearing for what was said. I am sure Monomer did not even know of it. 

On that note, I hope you decide to stay. I also hope to see Monomer posting, he is a wealth of information!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was horrified by the way Rachel's Mom was treated, and wish she'd come back. What was done to her was purely done for cruel amusement.

The difference IMO is that the GRM situation is about the welfare of a large population of Golden Retrievers, and the questions brought up were not done so with the POINT being to cause pain to GRM. 

golden papa I am sorry you feel that way- it's true it can be an unpleasant place at times, but for the most part I find the people here, even ones I don't agree with on every little issue, are truly GOLDEN and wonderful folks


----------



## goldenpapa (Sep 15, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I was horrified by the way Rachel's Mom was treated, and wish she'd come back. What was done to her was purely done for cruel amusement.
> 
> The difference IMO is that the GRM situation is about the welfare of a large population of Golden Retrievers, and the questions brought up were not done so with the POINT being to cause pain to GRM.
> 
> golden papa I am sorry you feel that way- it's true it can be an unpleasant place at times, but for the most part I find the people here, even ones I don't agree with on every little issue, are truly GOLDEN and wonderful folks


The point of my original post was to MAYBE JUST MAYBE have members of this forum take a good HARD LOOK at themselves, realize that THEY are NOT the last word - there are MANY views and MANY sides to every story. Brings back memories of another recent episode with the dog lost in the wild - I to this day have no clue if that was a TRUE story or not. Seems to be that Rachel's Mom was BASHED beyond belief and she did NOTHING - I'm sure she is probably too embarrassed to post here now. All I'm asking is that people think TWICE - post once. Pretend you are writing your post to your Mom, wife, husband or child and read it and before you hit that submit button write with tact and empathy - see if your family member would receive it in the way you are intending it to be read. Maybe I'm not being a realistic man asking for this but I can try. Just wanted to have my say.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

goldenpapa said:


> The point of my original post was to MAYBE JUST MAYBE have members of this forum take a good HARD LOOK at themselves, realize that THEY are NOT the last word - there are MANY views and MANY sides to every story. Brings back memories of another recent episode with the dog lost in the wild - I to this day have no clue if that was a TRUE story or not. Seems to be that Rachel's Mom was BASHED beyond belief and she did NOTHING - I'm sure she is probably too embarrassed to post here now. All I'm asking is that people think TWICE - post once. Pretend you are writing your post to your Mom, wife, husband or child and read it and before you hit that submit button write with tact and empathy - see if your family member would receive it in the way you are intending it to be read. Maybe I'm not being a realistic man asking for this but I can try. Just wanted to have my say.


:dblthumb2:appl::appl::appl:

A little common courtesy goes along way.....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Geesh, I remember Buck's story and GRM's participation in that. When she believes something is wrong..she isn't afraid to speak her mind (nor were you Ant), nor was she afraid to make a statement about Bennington Kennels in a recent post while she was screaming at Monomer. If she's running a fabulous breeding facility, getting all her clearances, being honest about AKC registration, it can be easily cleared up. Apparently, there will be another article in the paper...one that she feels we should believe. 


Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a lot of people here with very strong opinions and beliefs, and that is perfectly ok. The only thing I don't get is why people just don't quit after 100 pages of posts. It is always going to be a lose/lose situation. No one gains anything from these posts accept hatred, anger and the will to leave. I just don't get it. Speak your mind and then move on, but that is just me. What do I know, .


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> There are a lot of people here with very strong opinions and beliefs, and that is perfectly ok. *The only thing I don't get is why people just don't quit after 100 pages of posts*. It is always going to be a lose/lose situation. No one gains anything from these posts accept hatred, anger and the will to leave. I just don't get it. *Speak your mind and then move on,* but that is just me. What do I know, .


I agree. And all of you know I've stayed away from all of this bickering back and forth, although I've read all of them. What gets me, is one person will make a statement, several people will read it (all with differing opinions), then someone else will make a comment, then the original poster has to come back and explain themselves and what they REALLY MEANT to say....for 20 pages!!! And how many times do people teeter-totter on the fence and bounce back and forth on opinions....LOTS. Its quite hilarious to sit back and read...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I didn't bash the owner of the lost dog (Buck) and I certainly had nothing to do with bashing Rachel's Mom either. As usual, I was last to know what was going on LOL

Nothing wrong with sharing your views, goldenpapa...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Nothing wrong with sharing your views, goldenpapa...


I agree....but I think that a lot of the time we could be nicer about it. It's not wrong to share your opinion/views, but it could at least be done in a considerate manner. 

****I'm not directing this at you ACC....just everyone in general***


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wouldn't that be the 'sunny-day scenario'!!


----------



## goldenpapa (Sep 15, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I agree....but I think that a lot of the time we could be nicer about it. It's not wrong to share your opinion/views, but it could at least be done in a considerate manner.
> 
> ****I'm not directing this at you ACC....just everyone in general***


 
:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::You_Rock_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't think you were... and I didn't think GP was hateful in his tone, either 

Seems I do remember Ant AND Kim being VERY hateful to Buck's Mom. That's because people get upset about things that, well, UPSET them... *shrugs* And that's understandable. But wasn't Buck's mom every bit as human as GRM, myself, Ant, Monomer, and every other person here?

I'm a smart ass who is not afraid to ask about things that confuse or bother me, but I try very hard to never be blatantly hateful, and most of the time I do succeed.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm a smart ass who is not afraid to ask about things that confuse or bother me, but I try very hard to never be blatantly hateful, and most of the time I do succeed.


I'd say it's about half / half.....  :

But seriously....I don't think it's wrong to get fired up about things, but I do think that being "hateful" or "mean" is uncalled for. It's ok to dis-agree, but that's not a license to beat up on others. 

...again...not directed at you Jenna.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Neadless Bashing*

I have never felt excepted to this forum. I have always felt it was because Kelso isn't pure but Golden / Brittney.

This current tirade has run my off. I won't be a part of this type of malicious behavior on a forum that is suppose to be devoted to our Goldens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Kelso isn't pure? He looks it to me *shrug* and what difference would it make anyway? I never saw his breeding discussed anywhere. I'm shocked and upset to hear anyone would say anything to you about it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray Williams said:


> I have never felt excepted to this forum. I have always felt it was because Kelso isn't pure but Golden / Brittney.
> 
> This current tirade has run my off. I won't be a part of this type of malicious behavior on a forum that is suppose to be devoted to our Goldens.


I'm sorry you feel this way Ray. I have your Kelso's photo on my quilt, which is hanging right beside my computer, and think about you and all the other Goldens and Golden mixes whose photos are on my quilt all the time. 

I love mixed breeds as much as a purebreds. It's the love that comes from their soul which attracts me to these precious animals.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenpapa said:


> I remember recently a very innocent woman being the brunt of a cruel joke because of her so called "useless posts" which ultimatly led to a banning of another person because she "helped them out" and fessed up, and that is all ok with everyone to hurt someone that meant no harm.


That person's banning had nothing to do with that incident. And it was a temporary ban by Joe, because of many complaints.



goldenpapa said:


> As others have noted - just because you read it here does NOT make it true. Just like self professed EXPERTS are probably experts in their minds only but because of the internet, PEOPLE believe them.


And there's many members who want answers...but rather than answer questions, GRM calls them stupid and/or ducks the questions.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray Williams said:


> I have never felt excepted to this forum. I have always felt it was because Kelso isn't pure but Golden / Brittney.
> 
> This current tirade has run my off. I won't be a part of this type of malicious behavior on a forum that is suppose to be devoted to our Goldens.


I am sorry that people have made you feel that way. That isn't right either. I love to see and hear about everyone's dogs, even the pets that are not dogs. I hope someday that will change for you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenpapa said:


> Brings back memories of another recent episode with the dog lost in the wild - I to this day have no clue if that was a TRUE story or not.


Just want to point out that Ant led the bashing of Bucksmom....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is getting absurd...I feel like I'm doing day care again. LOL...I loved those kids, but they'd be yelling, "Kim..."


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ray Williams said:


> I have never felt excepted to this forum. I have always felt it was because Kelso isn't pure but Golden / Brittney.
> 
> This current tirade has run my off. I won't be a part of this type of malicious behavior on a forum that is suppose to be devoted to our Goldens.


I have never seen or heard of anyone on the forum having a problem with you... 

But in my opinion, because we are devoted to the golden breed, I think we SHOULD be passionate about breeding practices.

And though many have been pretty rude in their bashing.....many are asking legitimate questions of GRM....wanting to give her a chance to respond. We want to hear her side of the story. But she calls them stupid and ducks the questions.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Seperate the chafe from the wheat, the bull from the ****, and most likely you find (drum roll please) personal agendas at the heart of all the drama threads. Do I have a personal agenda--bet your ass I do-RESCUE & NorCal Pack. I admit it up front and often (as if most of you didn't know-LOL) With all the posts, cross-posts, threads, pm's, etc about GRM I found the easiest and most personal way for me to let her know how I feel was to send her a private message. In her case, Are her dogs happy, healthy, loved, & cared for--according to people that have been there on unannounced visits-yes, very much so. Has she and does she continue to rescue abandoned goldens that have been given up on--yes she does. Sorry, I'll trade 1000 clearance papers for 1 rescued golden anyday of the week. Breeding & Rescue - Two polar opposites of the Golden spectrum-yet she tries to do both with care and concern. How many of us have said "If I won the Lottery I'd have acreage and housing for 100 Goldens", yet when someone does do something which might go against property regulations we question their motives. I guarantee if given the opportunity and resources I would have a GoldenPack that would defy common sense. Has she been remiss on filling paperwork-sounds like it, but is that reason and justification enough for public flogging? 
Just like Hollywood says--"Sex Sells" and in a lot of cases here "Drama Sells". While I acknowledge this is a public forum for the dissemination of information there comes a point where personal bias takes the forefront and "public information" is nothing more than veiled personal agenda.
"THE SURGEON GENERAL HAS DETERMINED THAT READING SOME THREADS CAN BE HAZARDOUS TO YOUR MENTAL HEALTH"

C'mon back Ant - I love YOUR personal Agenda - THE GENERAL


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Kimm*

You sure made my day. I am as proud to be able to have Kelso as any pure dog I have had over the years.

I will say that Kelso has taken a spot in our hearts that no other pet or dog has ever done.

I can't explain it other then to say that as I sit here at my computer Kelso 
is laying on my feet. He is where I am 24/7.

Thanks alot Kimm, tear, tear. You made us feel great.

I am having some prostrate problems and you just made that seem insignificant.

Ray, Pauline, and KELSO


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> In her case, Are her dogs happy, healthy, loved, & cared for--according to people that have been there on unannounced visits-yes, very much so.


And that's the one point I've tried to make.....I know there's other things to be concerned about......but I genuinely feel she cares about her dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes you don't know that you and your family are being thought of when you are. It happens to many of us. I often wonder how your wife is, too. I know she gave you a scare months back. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Seperate the chafe from the wheat, the bull from the ****, and most likely you find (drum roll please) personal agendas at the heart of all the drama threads. Do I have a personal agenda--bet your ass I do-RESCUE & NorCal Pack. I admit it up front and often (as if most of you didn't know-LOL) With all the posts, cross-posts, threads, pm's, etc about GRM I found the easiest and most personal way for me to let her know how I feel was to send her a private message. In her case, Are her dogs happy, healthy, loved, & cared for--according to people that have been there on unannounced visits-yes, very much so. Has she and does she continue to rescue abandoned goldens that have been given up on--yes she does. Sorry, I'll trade 1000 clearance papers for 1 rescued golden anyday of the week. Breeding & Rescue - Two polar opposites of the Golden spectrum-yet she tries to do both with care and concern. How many of us have said "If I won the Lottery I'd have acreage and housing for 100 Goldens", yet when someone does do something which might go against property regulations we question their motives. I guarantee if given the opportunity and resources I would have a GoldenPack that would defy common sense. Has she been remiss on filling paperwork-sounds like it, but is that reason and justification enough for public flogging?
> Just like Hollywood says--"Sex Sells" and in a lot of cases here "Drama Sells". While I acknowledge this is a public forum for the dissemination of information there comes a point where personal bias takes the forefront and "public information" is nothing more than veiled personal agenda.
> "THE SURGEON GENERAL HAS DETERMINED THAT READING SOME THREADS CAN BE HAZARDOUS TO YOUR MENTAL HEALTH"
> 
> C'mon back Ant - I love YOUR personal Agenda - THE GENERAL


Nice one Steve !!
I'm a fence sitter but I hope GRM pulls though all the problems she is having right now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I too have never seen any ill talk of your beautiful Kelso!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Seperate the chafe from the wheat, the bull from the ****, and most likely you find (drum roll please) personal agendas at the heart of all the drama threads. Do I have a personal agenda--bet your ass I do-RESCUE & NorCal Pack. I admit it up front and often (as if most of you didn't know-LOL) With all the posts, cross-posts, threads, pm's, etc about GRM I found the easiest and most personal way for me to let her know how I feel was to send her a private message. In her case, Are her dogs happy, healthy, loved, & cared for--according to people that have been there on unannounced visits-yes, very much so. Has she and does she continue to rescue abandoned goldens that have been given up on--yes she does. Sorry, I'll trade 1000 clearance papers for 1 rescued golden anyday of the week. Breeding & Rescue - Two polar opposites of the Golden spectrum-yet she tries to do both with care and concern. How many of us have said "If I won the Lottery I'd have acreage and housing for 100 Goldens", yet when someone does do something which might go against property regulations we question their motives. I guarantee if given the opportunity and resources I would have a GoldenPack that would defy common sense. Has she been remiss on filling paperwork-sounds like it, but is that reason and justification enough for public flogging?
> Just like Hollywood says--"Sex Sells" and in a lot of cases here "Drama Sells". While I acknowledge this is a public forum for the dissemination of information there comes a point where personal bias takes the forefront and "public information" is nothing more than veiled personal agenda.
> "THE SURGEON GENERAL HAS DETERMINED THAT READING SOME THREADS CAN BE HAZARDOUS TO YOUR MENTAL HEALTH"
> 
> C'mon back Ant - I love YOUR personal Agenda - THE GENERAL




...ahem!! :rockon:

that's all!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> In addition, Ant has loudly expressed distaste for people who post about leaving. Yet he posts in a thread, then creates a new thread to do just that.


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


Ray Williams - Please don't think you are not wanted here because your beautiful Kelso isn't purebred! It doesn't matter - how many of US are purebred? Not me, I can tell you! Kelso is a beautiful dog and we love to see his pics and hear about him. Shhhh, don't tell Kelso he isn't purebred - he thinks he is and thats all that counts anyway!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Besides what is a purebred dog anyway? Post your GR's ped and we can trace him back to the MIXED breeding that created the breed not that long ago anyway.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Andy Farmer (avatar pic) is (was) a mix, yellow lab and golden. Loved him more than anything, would give the world to him if I could (tearing up)...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He was a beautiful dog Jill!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Ray Williams said:


> I have never felt excepted to this forum. I have always felt it was because Kelso isn't pure but Golden / Brittney.
> 
> This current tirade has run my off. I won't be a part of this type of malicious behavior on a forum that is suppose to be devoted to our Goldens.


 
There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.

But to the drama issue regarding GoldRocksMom, Monomer & now Ant - I have stayed out of all of them because it's none of my business and I didn't see a need to add to the drama. To me bashing the ones staying out of the whole situation doesn't even make sense! If I want to mind my own business, then I will.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Buffy and Abby are beautiful GOLDEN hearted gorgeous doggies...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.


I sometimes don't even remember who has a purebred and who has mixes :doh: and if some members went by their real name instead of their username, I'd really be all confused! :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I sometimes don't even remember who has a purebred and who has mixes :doh: and if some members went by their real name instead of their username, I'd really be all confused! :uhoh:


OMG you too??? LOL... I know everyone at the dog park too by their dogs...

ie Lady's mom or Buck's dad or "the guy with the two springers" LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I sometimes don't even remember who has a purebred and who has mixes :doh: and if some members went by their real name instead of their username, I'd really be all confused! :uhoh:


I have both...so I only feel welcome half the time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I see we have managed to take up another day with this. 

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Well I see we have managed to take up another day with this.
> 
> Hooch


Not just this  We can discuss anything you'd like, my friend


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Believe me I am not taking up anytime reading back through this one. Isaid what I had to last night


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So onto better topics...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.
> 
> But to the drama issue regarding GoldRocksMom, Monomer & now Ant - I have stayed out of all of them because it's none of my business and I didn't see a need to add to the drama. To me bashing the ones staying out of the whole situation doesn't even make sense! If I want to mind my own business, then I will.


Im sorry you feel this way.... It doesnt matter if there pure or mixes.... everyone is here because they love there dogs.....I have had tons of people come up to me and asked me what Maggie is mixed with... She isnt but they dont believe me when I tell them.....There words are she cant be a pure golden with such a short coat and long legs, she has to be mixed with something.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.
> 
> But to the drama issue regarding GoldRocksMom, Monomer & now Ant - I have stayed out of all of them because it's none of my business and I didn't see a need to add to the drama. To me bashing the ones staying out of the whole situation doesn't even make sense! If I want to mind my own business, then I will.


Im sorry you feel this way.... It doesnt matter if there pure or mixes.... everyone is here because they love there dogs.....I have had tons of people come up to me and asked me what Maggie is mixed with... She isnt but they dont believe me when I tell them.....There words are she cant be a pure golden with such a short coat and long legs, she has to be mixed with something.....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.
> 
> But to the drama issue regarding GoldRocksMom, Monomer & now Ant - I have stayed out of all of them because it's none of my business and I didn't see a need to add to the drama. To me bashing the ones staying out of the whole situation doesn't even make sense! If I want to mind my own business, then I will.


Oh, you are kidding! Look at those 2 Golden faces! I had no idea they were anything but Golden. Doesn't matter anyway 'cause they have Golden hearts!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> So onto better topics...



You said a mouthfull there ACC.

I did get as far as Mr Williams post and I want to say that I probably haven't responded to many of your posts as I have not seen that many and that could just be oversite on my part. I just thought you posted little cause you guys were always busy traveling with the RV. Sure didn;t know your dog was a mix though that would never have entered my thought process at all. One of my favorite dogs to see pictures of on the forum is Emma&Tilly's black and white dog. So I hope you will stay aroudn and I will make a better effort to look for your threads


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed.... I too love Harry and dear BELLA the beauty... and Buffy and Abby and JOJO the new puppy on the forum!!!!!

And my Whippets are pure but not Goldens... 

and Jazz and Jule's ARTICA, the beautiful three legger, our hero...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What the heck - my mom & pop never gave me papers so I'm pretty sure NorCal pack doesn't need 'em.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You said a mouthfull there ACC.
> 
> One of my favorite dogs to see pictures of on the forum is Emma&Tilly's black and white dog. So I hope you will stay aroudn and I will make a better effort to look for your threads


Harry! His name is Harry! His Mom's name is Emma, although I sometimes want to call her Tilly! Sorry Emma...

That's too funny Steve. I'm English, Irish, Scottish and German. I married an Italian! I'm lovingly called a Mutt by my friends. I'm darn proud of the title!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

sharlin said:


> What the heck - my mom & pop never gave me papers so I'm pretty sure NorCal pack doesn't need 'em.


Mine either  LOL but I definitely should be spayed and placed as a pet


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine either  LOL but I definitely should be spayed and placed as a pet


You just want belly rubs....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> There's times I feel not so much accepted either & I figured it was because neither of mine are purebreds. There are some here who have gone out of their way to be welcoming and for that I am extra grateful. The thread the other day about the AKC accepting mixeds was an example. But I've been on here quite a while - read mostly and post occasionally. I still enjoy this forum and will continue to visit.


you other members who have mutts like me could always join in when i bash someone for not being accepting of them.

and, that thread. pffft. to start your hello post on a forum with the line about how you hate mutts... whatever. i'm sure perfect blond haired, blue eyed children are the only ones to have too.


as for the original point of this thread - i am amazed that i should somehow feel ashamed of not defending someone who won't answer simple questions - even to the folks who aren't being hateful or aggressive and who are just trying to get a better understanding of the situation. and, if her personal life was that time consuming she wouldn't feel the need to be here posting over and over about how we're all idiots (i'm paraphrasing) who don't understand.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine either  LOL but I definitely should be spayed and placed as a pet



LOL--That's good!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Harry! His name is Harry! His Mom's name is Emma, although I sometimes want to call her Tilly! Sorry Emma...
> 
> That's too funny Steve. I'm English, Irish, Scottish and German. I married an Italian! I'm lovingly called a Mutt by my friends. I'm darn proud of the title!


LOL Kimm I never call Harry by his name he is a black and white dog cause when i was small we had a Billy the Kid dog that I could saw the name of being so small so I BlacWHA Dog that my parents always said I was saying Back and White Dog and Harry looks every bit of him. LOL


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

As I said, there's been many who have made me feel very welcome and some not so much, but I try to not take that to heart. I know my babies have golden hearts and I love them dearly. I just wanted to let Ray know he's not the only one. I just honestly want everyone to get along and be as friendly as our dear doggies are. (At least some of our doggies are friendly. Buffy more so than Abby.) I agree with whoever said there are a lot of hidden personal agendas/vendettas that seem to get hauled out every few months. And I refuse to take sides in an issue that I know nothing about and don't appreciate being bashed because of that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> LOL Kimm I never call Harry by his name he is a black and white dog cause when i was small we had a Billy the Kid dog that I could saw the name of being so small so I BlacWHA Dog that my parents always said I was saying Back and White Dog and Harry looks every bit of him. LOL


I was just glad I could keep all the names staight.  That's one family I will always remember...Even though I have to think twice about not mixing up Emma and Tilly's name. I do know who is who. I sometimes have brain farts.:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I want to say that I don't think there's anyone on the forum I don't like..... I know I probably spend more time responding to the people who joke around more....but that's not because I don't accept others.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can't even try to remember people's names with their dog names. I have a hard enough time trying to figure out who's screen name goes with their real name. The main reason you are the only one I call by their real name on board. LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mine either  LOL but I definitely should be spayed and placed as a pet


:bowrofl: You are way tooooooo funny, Jenna!

Maggie's Mom - I had a Golden like that too. Chelsea was my first Golden and was real dark red with very a short coat and long legs. Typical field Golden. My FIL stood me up and down she was an Irish Setter and everyone else who saw her would ask if she was a "real" Golden! Used to make me mad but today I realize where they were coming from. We didn't care what she was, loved her dearly adn lost her at 7 1/2 from breast cancer

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You just want belly rubs....


And you don't?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Harry! His name is Harry! His Mom's name is Emma, although I sometimes want to call her Tilly! Sorry Emma...


LOL, no worries, a few people mix up the names but it doesnt bother me in the slightest...I think it is confusing as my username is Emma&Tilly (I joind before the days of 'Harry') so its easy to think those are the dogs name! I should change it to Tilly&Harry! I was just saying in a PM to Jeremy that Im glad people don't seem to mind me posting pics of him aswell, I figure you are all dog lovers in general...I suppose though if anyone did mind they would be sensible enough just to ignore my posts!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> And you don't?


ah HA!! Touche!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*I LOVE HARRY!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont get mad..I just look at them and ask "Do you know what a field golden is? They give me a strange look and say NO and then I say then dont tell me she isnt a pure golden....and even if she wasnt pure ...I love my Maggs no matter what.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> *I LOVE HARRY!*


Quit!!!!!!!!! The black and white dawg is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont get mad..I just look at them and ask "Do you know what a field golden is? They give me a strange look and say NO and then I say then dont tell me she isnt a pure golden....and even if she wasnt pure ...I love my Maggs no matter what.....


How can you not love Mags!!!! Tho Cruiser is my man!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont get mad..I just look at them and ask "Do you know what a field golden is? They give me a strange look and say NO and then I say then dont tell me she isnt a pure golden....and even if she wasnt pure ...I love my Maggs no matter what.....


 
I thought all your dogs were mixes.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maggie is OBVIOUSLY a Golden... some people are just stupid


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I thought all your dogs were mixes.....


Havent gotten that question asked on Cruiser Bruiser yet!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggs, Hootie, Abbie or Cruiser----how the hell to you choose a favorite out of those 4??? Although I am a little partial to Cruise---he's got spunk!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Maggs, Hootie, Abbie or Cruiser----how the hell to you choose a favorite out of those 4??? Although I am a little partial to Cruise---he's got spunk!!!!!!


LOL.... Each one is loved dearly and each one holds a piece of my heart but there is one who holds a tiny bit more than the others..........


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Kimm*

I had to leave for a bit. I wanted to thank you for thinking about Pauline.
She is doing just fine. Turns out her heart gets to beating to fast and it can't pump blood. We have it completely under control.

I told Kelso he had some friends on the Chat Goldens site.

All of you sure know how to make us feel gooooooood.


Ray, Pauline, & Kelso


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> LOL.... Each one is loved dearly and each one holds a piece of my heart but there is who holds a tiny bit more than the others..........


Oh now I am blushing........oh you were talking about puppers.,,,,nevermind.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont get mad..I just look at them and ask "Do you know what a field golden is? They give me a strange look and say NO and then I say then dont tell me she isnt a pure golden....and even if she wasnt pure ...I love my Maggs no matter what.....


 
She is beautiful! I wish I had thought to say that when people questioned me about Chelsea. Good answer!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> LOL.... Each one is loved dearly and each one holds a piece of my heart but there is who holds a tiny bit more than the others..........


MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGS


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Oh now I am blushing........oh you were talking about puppers.,,,,nevermind.


:gotme::gotme::gotme::gotme::gotme:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Oh now I am blushing........oh you were talking about puppers.,,,,nevermind.


 
rolled off my chair!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Abbie is your fave I know that!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hooch I LOVE YOU.... that joke... LMAO..... I LOVE YOU!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah too bad that joke can;t go on the forum. Kind of fits what has been going on around here lately. ROFL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGS


YA THINK??????????????????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA I can't stop laughing, love me my white russian


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> YA THINK??????????????????


I am pretty sure that is the answer. LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I know..................


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I am pretty sure that is the answer. LOL


Well I hope Jill would be right... its not like she hasnt been over here enough and knows me well ...:::


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww Abbie is my fave... well hell I dig me some Hootie too... he is such a cutie, but I love them ALL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jenna ...I love them all.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll tell ya....those four PURE BRED GOLDENS are a blast!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'll tell ya....those four PURE BRED GOLDENS are a blast!!!!


AWWWW Thanks Jill... Im a little bias.......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray Williams said:


> I had to leave for a bit. I wanted to thank you for thinking about Pauline.
> She is doing just fine. Turns out her heart gets to beating to fast and it can't pump blood. We have it completely under control.
> 
> I told Kelso he had some friends on the Chat Goldens site.
> ...


Glad you came back. (I sent you a PM) It's good the hear Pauline is doing better. Are you still considering another dog?


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*We are back from the Doc.*

So here is a pic of our family as it is today.













Pauline, Kelso, and Ray


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could hang out with you guys. Come on ove rto Alabama it doesn;t get too cold down these parts in the winter!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm happy to hear Pauline is doing well. My niece and nephew had Wolf Parkinsons which makes their hearts beat really fast. They couldn't take meds to control it, so they had two procedures done. 

That's a wonderful photo of your family, Ray. I'll bet Kelso has been to more locations in this nation than I have...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ray Williams said:


> So here is a pic of our family as it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great picture of the crew Ray. Kelso look ready to ride!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i just wanted to say i love Harry & Tilly also. I want a dog like Harry!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing better for a dog than a ride in the car with the family! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Thanks for the kind thoughts and words.*

I guess I over reacted. I feel like part of the group again. Also thanks for the private messages. 

As all of you do, We feel Kelso is very special. 

Having been a stray, and with no knowledge of his back ground, the good lord was looking out for the three of us when we adopted him.

I don't know how many of you know but we adopted him from Companion Golden Retriever Rescue, in Salt Lake City. 

Yep, 1500 miles from home, 3 & 1/2 years ago.

He is the most polite, friendly, and lovable being, excluding my wife, I have ever met.

Simplly stated we love him.

Thanks again.

Ray. Pauline, & Kelso


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Ray: I've read a lot of your posts and know you RV. I believe I've posted to you that we do also. I thought you might enjoy these pictures of Buffy from 2 summers ago. She really gets into RVing. This is her favorite position while traveling but once that door opens, she knows it's someplace new & exciting and she's ready to explore!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ray Williams said:


> So here is a pic of our family as it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoy seeing the people behind the writing. Really nice picture and a good looking family.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Ray: i have always loved the pic of Kelso...love the coat and that precious face.
I wanna go RVing someday.......later:wavey:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I Love Harry too!!!! Not sure what it is about him but I always LOVE to see his pics. He's just the coolest, best looking dog!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have no idea what anybody is talking about.......but this is turning into a great thread.

I have a mix...I think. :lol: I have rescues...I have puppies/dogs I've bought...I have dogs I've bred....I have a "banned breed" (in some areas)....I have show dogs....I have pets....I have field Goldens, show quality Goldens, a mix of both.....and I LOVE THEM ALL! So there. :lol:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hell Ray---I was a stray until my wife found me---it's ALL good!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I have no idea what anybody is talking about.......but this is turning into a great thread.
> 
> I have a mix...I think. :lol: I have rescues...I have puppies/dogs I've bought...I have dogs I've bred....I have a "banned breed" (in some areas)....I have show dogs....I have pets....I have field Goldens, show quality Goldens, a mix of both.....and I LOVE THEM ALL! So there. :lol:


Now tell us all their names AG!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Hell Ray---I was a stray until my wife found me---it's ALL good!!!!!


 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

My hubby was too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I hope i've never made either feel the way you do, i've always felt they are dogs before breed so weather pure gold, or mix makes no difference to me, they all need loving homes. My neighbors both have had gold/mixes and with both that gold shined that was in them. I also own a black lab, love her just the same as I do my goldies, one no better then the other....they are equal to me. Neither are mixes, but if they were I'd love them the same, how could you not.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I agree Hooch. I couldn't join in on this, because I can't join in on something I don't know anything about. I don't know who is right/wrong. It is not my place to make judgment on something I know nothing about. Besides, I have enough drama in my life, I come here to get away from it all.:


Yep... couldn't agree more. I come here to celebrate the Goldens in my life and share with others who have the same love for the breed. 

Judging, criticism, drama... YUCK! :yuck:


----------

